# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa rio Tuño, Quintela de Leirado, Ourense

## manuelra

Presa en el rio Tuño, cerca de Quintela de Leirado, Ourense

Pertenece a la empresa Adelanta

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Manuelra :Smile: 

Ya te deben quedar pocas que visitar.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias Manuelra, otra más al zurrón.
Pequeñita pero jugetona.
Un saludo.

----------

